# Making my own German railroadcrossing



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi,

A few weeks ago i've made a German railroadcrossing on my layout. I'm trying to use cheaper materials and simple technics. See for yourself, maybe you have some tips, trics or whatever, please comment here or under the videos, all kind of comments are welcome......

Hope you like it:thumbsup: 

Part 1:




Part 2:




The text on the video's are in dutch, but if you have questions, please ask...... 

Greetings, Peter.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I don't know any Dutch, so I didn't get much out of the instructional part of the video. Your end result is super fantastic! I really like how you've blended the different colors and materials to get the dirt road and wood planking to look very realistic. Well done!

Mark


----------



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi Mark,

Thanks for your reply, maybe i will make some new videos with a voice-over so it can be translated with subtitles. 

Greetings, Peter.


----------



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

So, there it is finally, , the control of our warning light with an Arduino compatible R3 sign using 2 LDRs.
The Andreas cross is handmade with a 1.8 mm led, some styrene and a cap of a piece of heat shrink.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Very nice Peter.


----------



## Peter.v.L (Oct 12, 2017)

And the Arduino code for this project:

https://pvlmodelspoorenglish.wordpress.com/arduino-codes/


----------

